# id please on labeo.fuelleborni (marmelade cat)??



## jenandcoffee (May 3, 2008)

Hi There,

just need an id on this fish, is this indeed a marmelade cat? not the best of pics, he`s really shy!




























Thanks Jenn


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Looks like it could be male. Any male OB Mbuna could be called a "marmelade cat". Not totally sure what you are asking.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Marmelade Cats are any OB *male* mbuna.


----------



## jenandcoffee (May 3, 2008)

just wanted to know if this is a labeo. fuelleborni marmelade cat- this is what i was told , and wanted to confirm.

Thanks


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

jenandcoffee said:


> just wanted to know if this is a labeo. fuelleborni marmelade cat- this is what i was told , and wanted to confirm.
> 
> Thanks


It's confirmed.


----------



## jenandcoffee (May 3, 2008)

ok but now i`m confused, what does ob mean, i think i need to go buy a book...


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

OB= orange blotched. Usually orange or whitish with dark blotches. This a naturally occuring mutation in the lake with Mbuna. Females are much more common in nature than males, but males can occur more often in tank raised fish. Male OB are nicknamed "marmalade cats", it is from the local language but the meaning is "lost in translation".


----------



## Tonyinthemountain (Jun 15, 2008)

Jenandcoffee, sorry to say but that fish does not look like fuelleborni. The upper mouth is too pointed, it almost looks like a zebra. Here's a pic of Lab. fuelleborni for you to compare. I have 2 males and 3 females, they are my favorite fish right now


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

The OP's fish looks to be quite juvenile still, so the nose won't be near as pronounced a mature adults. My Labeo. fuelleborni Katale (@ 2"+) don't have as pronounced nose as the male in the last photos - nor do they have the belly. Here is one of the last photos I took of my dominant OB male, from about two or three months back. The subdominant males have slightly less of a gut as the dominant.










The OP's fish may also be a Labeo. trewavasea, the more elongate/slender body version of Labeotropheus.


----------



## Tonyinthemountain (Jun 15, 2008)

Well here's mine at young age, the fish Jen have could be a trewavase you're right,


















The mouth still look more rounded. But hey, maybe that's just me. 
You notice how fuelleborni have a darker tone to their colors, too? unless its a female.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Tonyinthemountain said:


> You notice how fuelleborni have a darker tone to their colors, too? unless its a female.


Some do, some don't. Looks like a young fuelleborni to me.


----------



## ibr3ak (Jan 4, 2008)

Here's my Katale male at around 3":


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Love that blue area on the face! :thumb:


----------



## jenandcoffee (May 3, 2008)

Wow! those are some great pics! my little guy was just bought, and he's not even 2 " yet.
thanks for all yor help.

Jenn


----------



## ibr3ak (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks why_spyder  Great looking fish everyone.


----------

